
The Next Era Ends, the Swift Era Begins - ingve
https://inessential.com/2019/06/07/the_next_era_ends_the_swift_era_begins
======
karmakaze
> In some respects UIKit is better, in other ways not. It’s just that there
> are so many more iOS apps than Mac apps.

I don't buy that this is a good idea. It shouldn't be about the number of apps
but the kind of apps. Having a ton of iOS apps ported to Mac only dilutes the
quality of Mac apps. What would be far better is to have a way to port Mac
apps to iPadOS.

It's not quite so bad though, what Apple's trying to capture isn't the apps
but the app developers. If they can get a fraction of iOS developers making
apps specifically targeting Mac's and not iOS/iPadOS then it's a big win.

